# The Bell Tree Fair 2016 - Coming August 6th!



## Justin

*Good evening!*

We are incredibly pleased today to announce that *The Bell Tree Fair 2016 is scheduled to begin in just two weeks on August 6th, 2016* and will run for approximately three weeks! This will be our fifth version of the event so far, previously held in 2004, 2005, 2013, 2014, and now 2016. Of course, this year's event will be bigger and better than ever before, so make sure you don't miss it!





For those who are new to the forum since the last edition in 2014, The Bell Tree Fair is our largest recurring forum event encompassing over a dozen events and contests into one massive celebration. Participating in these events and winning the contests will net you exclusive Fair Tickets redeemable at the Prize Booth for a number of exciting prizes, including both digital and physical items! Events like the Fair are what makes TBT so much different from your average online forum, so you're in for a treat if you've yet to participate.


*Advance Tournament Sign-ups*

Plus, in addition to the traditional events and contests, *we will be holding brand new tournaments for Super Smash Bros. Wii U and Pok?mon Omega Ruby / Alpha Sapphire during this year's fair!* Due to the complexity and time sensitive nature of these events, we are announcing and opening advance sign-ups for them...............RIGHT NOW!!!

_Before signing up though, consider whether you will be able to truly commit. These tournaments will start during the Fair on August 7th. *Tournaments require all participants to be speedy and responsive in order to run smoothly, with matches typically completed within 48 hours.* Conflicting time zones and schedules can also make it harder to work with your opponent to find a time. *Please do not sign-up for these events if you are not confident you can complete your matches in a timely manner as you will be held responsible.*_

Click the banners below to find out more details on these exciting tournaments and sign-up:










*See You Soon!*

We've been working around the clock for the past month now to put together the best Fair possible and can't be more excited for everyone to experience it in just two weeks! You might have noticed as well that we're sporting some very nice graphics for this year's event from *Laudine*.

While we may be able to answer some very basic questions you have in this thread, expect us to remain mostly tight-lipped on details over the next two weeks. In the meantime though, we invite you to check out a preview of this year's theme in the images above!

See you on the fairgrounds in August!


----------



## f11

first wowo nice banners!


----------



## Tensu

OMG looks great!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Weeks of cancelling led us to this I hope it was worth delaying Breath of the Wild some more for you guys


----------



## Laudine

I'm definitely so excited for the fair, these two weeks will feel so long haha. Can't wait until you guys experience what the fair has to offer. See you on the fairgrounds soon!




Tom said:


> Weeks of cancelling led us to this I hope it was worth delaying Breath of the Wild some more for you guys


Lol Tom I thought you cancelled fair so you can play Pokemon Go


----------



## Oblivia

This was a bit overkill considering the fair's cancelled, don't you think?


----------



## mogyay

yay i'm excited, nice graphics laudine!


----------



## oath2order

wait so do we sign up in this thread for pokemon or what


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Laudine said:


> Lol Tom I thought you cancelled fair so you can play Pokemon Go


It was until I realized we made a grave mistake and this was the reason servers were down 24/7!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> wait so do we sign up in this thread for pokemon or what



Click the banners to join the two tournaments!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have been a member since 2011 and have never been to a TBT fair ^^"


----------



## The Pennifer

Yay!!!! So excited for the Fair! Beautifully done artwork, Laudine!  Love the colours!  little shiver of excitement and anticipation


----------



## Tensu

I can't wait to join the Pokemon tournament! Prize better be a Pok?Ball!


----------



## BungoTheElf

KNEw it from the countdown in discord but wheres the restock  tho 

but sounds fun, can't wait for the fair to roll around!!


----------



## chapstick

hoi never done fair but i am hyped.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BungoTheElf said:


> KNEw it from the countdown in discord but wheres the restock  tho
> 
> but sounds fun, can't wait for the fair to roll around!!



Collectibles were a mistake - Justin Miyazaki


----------



## xara

Never participated in a fair before, but I'm excited :0


----------



## jiny

oMfG i'm so excited..


----------



## Pokemanz

Awesome, we really needed something to get things active around here again. Here's hoping I can win a physical prize this year.


----------



## The Pennifer

I know I've already commented on the beautiful Fair Banner, but I just have to add that against the evening Belltree Forum background it looks doubly awesome! *sigh*


----------



## You got mail!

Better finish my summer homework before this event starts haha 
Looking forward to it since its my first fair


----------



## Laudine

The Pennifer said:


> I know I've already commented on the beautiful Fair Banner, but I just have to add that against the evening Belltree Forum background it looks doubly awesome! *sigh*



Haha thank you Pen, you're too kind! So glad you liked them, they were really fun to work on  And yes I think they look nice against darker TBT background!


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Collectibles were a mistake - Justin Miyazaki



They're nothing but trash.


----------



## Crash

YAYYYYYYYYY
banners look gorgeous! :')


----------



## Vizionari

Beautiful banners <3 Can't wait for the Fair!


----------



## Koden

Aw I wish everyone the best of luck! Sadly I wont be in town or with internet to participate but I hope all goes well!


----------



## Hanami

gorgeous banners, Laudine! ❤ stoked for my first tbt fair!


----------



## Seroja

Wow the banners are really beautiful Laudine! Can't stop staring <3333


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

So stoked! Starts 2 days before my birthday ((((((((((


----------



## SpyKid

The banners are extremely nice. Well I am very new, so this question may seem stupid, but what exactly is the fair?
I still didn't understand that after reading the first post. So, this is 2 weeks of celebrating animal crossing and then 2 tournaments Pokemon and Smash are held?
There was something about contests, is that involving Animal Crossing, or other things as well? Or even other games? There are many kind of contests I can imagine, drawing contests, a quiz, etc. Is that going to be like that?


----------



## Kirbystarship

Wow Liam was right.


----------



## Aquari

aw dang im no good at pokemon and i dont have smash, there goes my chances of getting collectibles ;-;


----------



## Maruchan

points to the gigantic Fair artwork in the OP

That, is some very attractive graphics there * 3 *
the actual Fair better live up to it huhuhu

*THUMBS UP to Laudine ♥*


----------



## Pinkbell

I'm excited for this ^_^! I guess I joined the forums at just the right time


----------



## Jeremy

Neikkocat06 said:


> aw dang im no good at pokemon and i dont have smash, there goes my chances of getting collectibles ;-;



Don't worry, these are only two of many events during the Fair!


----------



## Aquari

Jeremy said:


> Don't worry, these are only two of many events during the Fair!



oh, yay ;U;


----------



## amanda1983

Those graphics are amazing Laudine!! Just gorgeous!



I'm very curious about the kinds of contests that will happen as I've never been part of an event like this before. It sounds so exciting! I don't play smash brothers or pok?mon, though I've let my sister know as she plays both AC and pok?mon.

I have a question : will this event (and tourney reg) be open to new members up until a particular time? So if I share info about this to people who aren't a part of these forums, can they join and participate? Provided they meet requirements etc of course.


----------



## Meadows

So there's no smash tournament for the 3DS?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

amanda1983 said:


> Those graphics are amazing Laudine!! Just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very curious about the kinds of contests that will happen as I've never been part of an event like this before. It sounds so exciting! I don't play smash brothers or pok?mon, though I've let my sister know as she plays both AC and pok?mon.
> 
> I have a question : will this event (and tourney reg) be open to new members up until a particular time? So if I share info about this to people who aren't a part of these forums, can they join and participate? Provided they meet requirements etc of course.


They're free to sign up until sign-ups close, I think the topics have the sign-up cut offs within.


----------



## Strawbellies

So excited for my first Bell Tree event... OOOH HYPE.​​


----------



## drowningfairies

These sound exciting. c:
I've been on multiple forums, and the mods never done anything like this, nor had anything major as this.

I can't wait to see what it's like! ^-^
I've enjoyed my time on tbt since I made my account. ~


----------



## Gregriii

why no 3ds tournament?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ooh nice. I'm sure to enjoy this. But where's the Mario Kart 8 Tournament? I am aware its dead on the forums, but at least make it one for the fair.


----------



## You got mail!

Cancelled vs canceled
haha c: nice try mods/admins
EDIT: Woah woah calm down with those l's 
EDIT2: and I see it's gone so it ain't cancelled haha


----------



## Jeremy

A lot more will be announced on August 6th.


----------



## Danielkang2

YES ORAS!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeremy said:


> A lot more will be announced on August 6th.


So, the MK8 Tournament is still a chance? Or have you made your decision on them?


----------



## pokedude729

Wait, why is it cancelled?


----------



## AquaStrudel

"has been cancelled"

kek


----------



## Aquari

keeping the cancelled joke alive i see


----------



## radical6

oh boy
here it comes


----------



## Sanaki

so excited for this, better finish my ORAS team lol

love the graphics too


----------



## Ayaya

OMG AMAZING JOB ON THE BANNERS LAUDINE!!


----------



## piske

I'm so EXCITED! Wonderful, wonderful banners, Laudine!  (⌒▽⌒)☆


----------



## Justin

Gregriii said:


> why no 3ds tournament?



Unfortunately the three remaining Smash 3DS players in the world are not enough to host a tournament.


----------



## Jacob

jesus finally TY STAFF 
i love you all drinks on me


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Unfortunately the three remaining Smash 3DS players in the world are not enough to host a tournament.



Plus beating me in Smash 3DS isn't a high bar


----------



## King Dorado

hopefully those silly feather, balloon and pinwheel trinket collectibles can finally fall by the wayside and the people will have collectibles representing what everybody truly wants from a Fair:

deep-fried oreo, corndog on a stick, giant roast turkey leg, and elephant ear collectibles!

(also, goldfish in a ziploc baggie, oversized Tasmanian Devil plushies, and neon glowstick bracelet collectibles too, por favor)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

King Dad said:


> hopefully those silly feather, balloon and pinwheel trinket collectibles can finally fall by the wayside and the people will have collectibles representing what everybody truly wants from a Fair:
> 
> deep-fried oreo, corndog on a stick, giant roast turkey leg, and elephant ear collectibles!
> 
> (also, goldfish in a ziploc baggie, oversized Tasmanian Devil plushies, and neon glowstick bracelet collectibles too, por favor)


Are you me because those are definitely everything that makes me content


----------



## Oblivia

King Dad said:


> hopefully those silly feather, balloon and pinwheel trinket collectibles can finally fall by the wayside and the people will have collectibles representing what everybody truly wants from a Fair:
> 
> deep-fried oreo, corndog on a stick, giant roast turkey leg, and elephant ear collectibles!
> 
> (also, goldfish in a ziploc baggie, oversized Tasmanian Devil plushies, and neon glowstick bracelet collectibles too, por favor)



I'm glad to see there's someone else out there who knows that elephant ears are the proper name for those delectable treats.  I can go to bed happy now.


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> hopefully those silly feather, balloon and pinwheel trinket collectibles can finally fall by the wayside and the people will have collectibles representing what everybody truly wants from a Fair:
> 
> deep-fried oreo, corndog on a stick, giant roast turkey leg, and elephant ear collectibles!
> 
> (also, goldfish in a ziploc baggie, oversized Tasmanian Devil plushies, and neon glowstick bracelet collectibles too, por favor)



Can it please be a footlong corndog? Then we're in business!! ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> I'm glad to see there's someone else out there who knows that elephant ears are the proper name for those delectable treats.  I can go to bed happy now.



What else are they called???


----------



## Paperboy012305

King Dad said:


> hopefully those silly feather, balloon and pinwheel trinket collectibles can finally fall by the wayside and the people will have collectibles representing what everybody truly wants from a Fair:
> 
> deep-fried oreo, corndog on a stick, giant roast turkey leg, and elephant ear collectibles!
> 
> (also, goldfish in a ziploc baggie, oversized Tasmanian Devil plushies, and neon glowstick bracelet collectibles too, por favor)


I've been to a carnival yesterday, so I'd have to agree on this. Even if the light blue staff disagrees to make any of them.


----------



## brutalitea

Nice graphics. Well done.


----------



## Oblivia

pechue said:


> What else are they called???



Apparently *SOME PEOPLE* call them "fried dough", as though that's not ambiguous as can be.


----------



## piske

Oblivia said:


> Apparently *SOME PEOPLE* call them "fried dough", as though that's not ambiguous as can be.



WHAT! That's literally nonsense. But I digress


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> Apparently *SOME PEOPLE* call them "fried dough", as though that's not ambiguous as can be.


I never heard of them, despite being to a carnival yesterday. I looked on google, so i'll call them fried dough.


----------



## Jeremy

Fried dough is a good description of how the food is made. Aren't elephants endangered anyway?


----------



## Oblivia

Jeremy said:


> Fried dough is a good description of how the food is made. Aren't elephants endangered anyway?



Okay sass monkey, except you can throw any dough in a fryer and call what comes out fried dough.  Calling it an elephant ear distinguishes it from other carb-loaded fried dough balls that might exist, and COME ON.  Elephant ear > fried dough all day every day.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Friend dough just looks like funnel cakes tbh


----------



## Laudine

Ahh I'm so glad you guys liked the banners, thank you for the kind words! I'm super flattered ahahah  I'm gonna mass like comments now 



Maruchan said:


> points to the gigantic Fair artwork in the OP
> 
> That, is some very attractive graphics there * 3 *
> the actual Fair better live up to it huhuhu
> 
> *THUMBS UP to Laudine ♥*



Don't worry, I can guarantee the fair is even better than the banners  Glad you liked the banners! ♥♥


@Elephant ears argument: in Indonesia we have a snack called elephant ears as well, but it's hard biscuits like this. Fried dough sounds yummy though!


----------



## The Pennifer

Oblivia said:


> Okay sass monkey, except you can throw any dough in a fryer and call what comes out fried dough.  Calling it an elephant ear distinguishes it from other carb-loaded fried dough balls that might exist, and COME ON.  Elephant ear > fried dough all day every day.


They are also called funnel cakes ... Dairy Queen is now adding them to their already decadent menu! Lol


----------



## piske

...but elephant ears are crispy and covered in sugar and cinnamon. Funnel cakes are literally just dough piped into oil so they make a coiled shape.


----------



## The Pennifer

Oops ... How could I forget ... Also called beaver tails in Canada 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pechue said:


> ...but elephant ears are crispy and covered in sugar and cinnamon. Funnel cakes are literally just dough piped into oil so they make a coiled shape.


This is a DQ funnel cake


----------



## Skyfall

I am so excited!  I have been a member for a bit but never participated in prior years.  Christmas time is always too crazy for me, work wise, and all the family stuff going on, so i am so happy this being held in summer.  Yay!!!!!


----------



## Oblivia

Funnel cakes are slightly different.  These are elephant ears as I know them:



Now to find a carnival so I can indulge.


----------



## mintellect

These banners are gorgeous!

I haven't been to a TBT Fair yet (Just the Fire Festival last year) so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## The Pennifer

Oblivia said:


> Funnel cakes are slightly different.  These are elephant ears as I know them:
> 
> View attachment 178149
> 
> Now to find a carnival so I can indulge.


Oh yum yum ... Thats right ... beaver tails and elephant ears are the same ... my sister had a stand at the Calgary, Alberta fair where they made funnel cakes ... the batter is drizzled through a funnel into hot oil making a criss crossed flat patty of dough ... different recipe too ... nevertheless, sinfully delicious  



Spoiler: DONT LOOK! CALORIES ABSORBED THROUGH VISUAL OSMOSIS








Funnel cakes 






... so, while perfectly delectable, its hard to imagine these as a Collectible, but I for one, would be all for that!!!


----------



## selsab

about the elephant ear thing... my family calls them scones!! and if you eat them with honey butter oH gOd theyre good. and the banners look amazing!!!


----------



## Horus

Jeremy said:


> A lot more will be announced on August 6th.



Night theme, here we come!


----------



## Trystin

Omg the banners are seriously mesmerizing! You did an amazing job, *Laudine*!

This will be my first TBT fair and I'm super excited! 

Also all the talk about elephant ears/beaver tails/etc made me hungry and got me in trouble for getting a late night snack lol! That's okay though cx


----------



## LambdaDelta

yay, 3 weeks

that's like 1-2 weeks of younger members being screwed over by school

assuming that sort of school schedule stuff hasn't changed much from what I remember

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> A lot more will be announced on August 6th.



like that it actually literally is cancelled and this is all just a ruse?


----------



## Liamslash

Laudine, they are really sexy banners.

Still sorry for leaking it forgive me Laudine.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tom said:


> Friend dough just looks like funnel cakes tbh



stop turning friends into dough

or making friends out of dough

I'm not sure which, but neither sounds good or healthy


----------



## drowningfairies

LambdaDelta said:


> stop turning friends into dough
> 
> or making dough into friends
> 
> I'm not sure which, but neither sounds good or healthy


Nor safe, for that matter.


----------



## Danielkang2

Cotton Candy Collectibles here we come!


----------



## Javocado

I'm so hyped!


----------



## Alienfish

Sweet quiche, I hope I can be on for some stuff even though I have my white feather =P


----------



## Nicole.

I cannot contain my excitement ...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Never been to a fair before, I'll be playing as many games as possible to get collectibles that I can sell for crazy prices afterwards


----------



## Katattacc

Cool this starts on my birthday lol


----------



## Elijo

I participated in this in 2013 and it was really fun! Now that I'm more active I may participate in one of the events! I hope there is a photography event or a writing event again!


----------



## Fleshy

ooh, this looks cool!

is it just mainly photography/skills competitions and things as well as the tournaments or is there parts that don't require skills? (i suck at everything) anyway, can't wait!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ooohh I hope there's a MK8 Tournament! Definitely take part in that!!


----------



## Justin

FleshyBro said:


> ooh, this looks cool!
> 
> is it just mainly photography/skills competitions and things as well as the tournaments or is there parts that don't require skills? (i suck at everything) anyway, can't wait!



Don't worry, there will be plenty to participate in outside of competitions!


----------



## Sicatiff

Can't wait for my first fair!!


----------



## Araie

I can definitely say I'm even more hyped than before! I can't wait to get this started! (Oh, and the banners look absolutely lovely; I love them!)


----------



## Aali

Never was around for a fair before. Can't wait to see what it's like


----------



## piske

The Pennifer said:


> Oh yum yum ... Thats right ... beaver tails and elephant ears are the same ... my sister had a stand at the Calgary, Alberta fair where they made funnel cakes ... the batter is drizzled through a funnel into hot oil making a criss crossed flat patty of dough ... different recipe too ... nevertheless, sinfully delicious
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DONT LOOK! CALORIES ABSORBED THROUGH VISUAL OSMOSIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funnel cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so, while perfectly delectable, its hard to imagine these as a Collectible, but I for one, would be all for that!!!



I'm glad we all got this figured out, LOL! ;D Anyway, looking forward to the 6th!


----------



## Alienfish

Better make a return of the Trivia nights, if it's doable on Discord now since the IRC is dead... I loved those.


----------



## Liamslash

I really want a photo contest so I can go into central London as an excuse for some photos. A screenshot one would be good so I can take some photos of the fireworks in my town for the first time. Really excited for this.


----------



## Draco

I been here for wile but never took part in the Fair before .So may be silly question. I was wondering i heard you do stuff with ACNL like house Judgeing or something?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> Funnel cakes are slightly different.  These are elephant ears as I know them:
> 
> View attachment 178149
> 
> Now to find a carnival so I can indulge.


There's one where I live, but you missed it because it was their last day yesterday.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Those graphics are so pretty, looking forward to participating


----------



## maekii

Can't wait for my first TBT Fair! <3


----------



## piichinu

ill probably go inactive as I do during all events rofl
but looks cools so far, a splatoon tourney would be fun as well.


----------



## Amilee

YEEES YEEES *-*
my first tbt fair! im soooo excited!  
I cant wait!


----------



## nintendofan85

I'd love to participate! This would be my first one, as I wasn't very active on here when I joined back in 2014.


----------



## HungryForCereal

finally


----------



## Invisible again

This looks interesting! Love the banner! I might participate if I have the time. c:


----------



## rebornking

But if you e don t have SSB or Pokemon how to participate?


----------



## Justin

rebornking said:


> But if you e don t have SSB or Pokemon how to participate?



There are plenty of other activities in the Fair! Smash and Pokemon are just a tiny taste we've announced in advance to allow for sign-ups to occur. Other events do not require any prior sign-ups.


----------



## Tensu

Hopefully we get MK8 and Splatoon tournaments! So excited for more announcements!


----------



## Xerolin

Now to make sure I don't get banned

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azure said:


> Hopefully we get MK8 and Splatoon tournaments! So excited for more announcements!



That'd be nice! I don't have Pokemon, MK8, or Smash so Splatoon would be nice!


----------



## N a t

These banners are so freaking pretty, I can't wait to work my butt off for some cute pixels


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

Those banners though!


----------



## SilkSpectre

Justin said:


> There are plenty of other activities in the Fair! Smash and Pokemon are just a tiny taste we've announced in advance to allow for sign-ups to occur. Other events do not require any prior sign-ups.


Looking forward to whatever else you have planned. <3


----------



## sej

Yay! So excited! Will probably enter the Pokemon tournament


----------



## Qwerty111

Ooooh, how exciting! I hope there's a Splatoon event before splatoon dies out goddammit thanks nintendo


----------



## Lancelot

I doubt there will be a splatoon event cause it would be too difficult to get more than 4 players on at the same time and 1 v 1 splatoon is pretty boring and too quick.


----------



## GalacticGhost

those banners are really pretty o: this'll be my first time joining the fair, because i joined nearly a year ago and the fair wasn't on in 2015.



Azure said:


> Hopefully we get MK8 and Splatoon tournaments! So excited for more announcements!



i hope there is, too, because i don't have omega ruby/alpha sapphire and i can't play super smash bros. for wii u and i have no idea if i'll be able to do any other events. though i kinda doubt that tournaments for any other games will take place, because signups for or/as and smash have already begun, and if any other tournaments are going to happen then i'd also expect them to have already begun too. it would still be nice if there will be mk8 and splatoon tournaments, though!


----------



## Chicha

Pretty excited as well! It'll be my first time participating. The banners are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## N e s s

Rip fire festival 2k16


----------



## Blacklist

TBTF
Y U NO ACCEPT THE 3DS VERSION FOR THE TOURNAMENT?!


----------



## KitCat123

I just had to mention how ridiculously cool those banner look. I'm so excited to be participating in my first fair though!


----------



## vel

the banner looks so awesome holy crap . additionally, i'm feeling extra lucky these days so


----------



## Danielkang2

They should give out a Smash Ball collectible for Smash 4 and a Masterball Collectible for Pokemon ORAS!!!


----------



## King Dorado

wow, there have been a lot of inactive sages appearing here lately.

i guess word's gotten out that this Fair's gonna be one huuuuummm-dinger!
_:::end Andy Griffith voice:::_


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Aww I'm going to be on vacation during the time haha. Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LambdaDelta said:


> yay, 3 weeks
> 
> that's like 1-2 weeks of younger members being screwed over by school
> 
> assuming that sort of school schedule stuff hasn't changed much from what I remember
> 
> like that it actually literally is cancelled and this is all just a ruse?


I forget that some places start earlier than September. I think generally we'd be a inconvenience anyways.

Hey now, that leaked memo wasn't meant to go live!!! 



LambdaDelta said:


> stop turning friends into dough
> 
> or making friends out of dough
> 
> I'm not sure which, but neither sounds good or healthy


Friends are a sweet treat



Horus said:


> Night theme, here we come!


tbh at this point I'm just surprised you haven't learned CSS to learn how to make a cool theme.


----------



## vel

so when should i collect my free collectibles if you know what i'm sayin', and thank god it's 3 weeks i didn't see that, more time for me to do some sneak sneak.


----------



## Vizionari

Wonder if the House of Mirrors will be back


----------



## Heyden

looking forward to participate in the events hopefully


----------



## namiieco

Ooh this looks interesting. I think I might take part c:


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Wonder if the House of Mirrors will be back



oh god those distorted images things??


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sheila said:


> oh god those distorted images things??



The fun images


----------



## Alienfish

Tom said:


> The fun images



don't remind me just don't i did so bad at that the last time lmaoo


----------



## Vizionari

Sheila said:


> don't remind me just don't i did so bad at that the last time lmaoo



especially the AC villager ones


----------



## The Pennifer

I am hoping there will be art and writing contests and scavenger hunts and photo contests!! 
I am sooooo excited!


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> especially the AC villager ones



umm that freaking obscure LoZ character that looked like it had bunny ears god


----------



## Xerolin

Sheila said:


> umm that freaking obscure LoZ character that looked like it had bunny ears god



Well there was that one hat in Ocarina of Time and Majora's mask that made you go faster + looked like bunny ears


----------



## Alienfish

Xerolin said:


> Well there was that one hat in Ocarina of Time and Majora's mask that made you go faster + looked like bunny ears



no i think it was from a link between worlds or something like those more recent


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder if there will be red and yellow balloons this time, just like how there are blue and green balloons. I still want blue and green.


----------



## Alienfish

would be kinda cool. would be nice with like a black feather too even though it's not really in game..


----------



## King Dorado

I hope the white feather returns.  

what had to be done to earn the white feather in past fairs?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> I hope the white feather returns.
> 
> what had to be done to earn the white feather in past fairs?



It's a purchasable collectible with tickets. The rainbow feather and green pinwheel were the ones that had to be earned.


----------



## King Dorado

Apple2012 said:


> It's a purchasable collectible with tickets. The rainbow feather and green pinwheel were the ones that had to be earned.



yeah, but how hard was it to collect all the tickets for it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> yeah, but how hard was it to collect all the tickets for it?



It's not hard if you kept submitting to the photo challenge or scavenger hunt. The only trick is that you have to be quick enough to get them. If they sell out before you have enough tickets, then sorry.

I was more interested into the cheaper and unlimited restock ones anyway. Because I love balloons.


----------



## Xerolin

Ugh I hope I'll be able to get one of the limited collectibles or one of the better ones just in general since I don't even have a camera ;-;


----------



## jiny

omg i just realized i'll be on vacation on august 6th lmaooo


----------



## piske

kianli said:


> omg i just realized i'll be on vacation on august 6th lmaooo



Oh, no!!! Hopefully you won't be gone the whole time!

I want something pink -- pink feather, pink balloon, just something pink lol


----------



## CJODell62

How do I participate?


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> It's not hard if you kept submitting to the photo challenge or scavenger hunt. The only trick is that you have to be quick enough to get them. If they sell out before you have enough tickets, then sorry.
> 
> I was more interested into the cheaper and unlimited restock ones anyway. Because I love balloons.



Yeah, the actual restock times were kinda random unless you place top-3 or won any actual competitions when they would open the shop again for them. I was just lucky to get some nice deal here for my white feather sometime afterwards.


----------



## Xerolin

Is it just me or did it used to say the fair was gonna start August 5th and not 6th??


----------



## AetherFenris

Question: because of my internet connections unreliability when it comes to fighting games in general, I will need to play from my friend's house using his wii u. Is he expresses interest in participating, is it ok if we both enter under the same nintendo ID?


----------



## LilD

The banner looks really nice.   Looking forward to the event.


----------



## Rusty

Azure said:


> I can't wait to join the Pokemon tournament! Prize better be a Pok?Ball!



I agree completely! Hopefully my "Special" Team can do this!


----------



## CJODell62

No one's answered my question. How do I participate in the fair?


----------



## maounkhan

What do we do in this fair?


----------



## Libra

The banners are lovely. Wonderful job, *Laudine*. <3

And, as always, a huge THANK YOU to *Justin* and all the other people who will make this fair possible. I'm very much looking forward to it! <3


----------



## Crash

CJODell62 said:


> No one's answered my question. How do I participate in the fair?





maounkhan said:


> What do we do in this fair?


during the three weeks the fair runs, there will be different events & contests you can enter to earn fair currency (tickets) that can be used to buy collectibles and prizes and stuff. ​


----------



## Jake

CJODell62 said:


> No one's answered my question. How do I participate in the fair?





maounkhan said:


> What do we do in this fair?


More information will be announced August 6th!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Looking forward to events to participate in, I had a lot of fun for Christmas which was my first event I really got to partake in and even though I didn't place I still had tons of fun!


----------



## Vizionari

kianli said:


> omg i just realized i'll be on vacation on august 6th lmaooo



I'm on vacation for most of the fair, too ><


----------



## toadsworthy

Guess who is back August 4th! hurray I won't miss this!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The only thing that worries me is if Happy Home Designer entries are invalidated or if there is no Happy Home Designer event. But I don't any spoilers right now.


----------



## Aquari

5 more days!! (not including today)


----------



## Sholee

My favorite event on TBT! Can't wait!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If a Mario Kart 8 tournament is one of the events, I'll sure sign up for it. I can do 200cc very well.


----------



## The Pennifer

Nvm ... 
I was having iPad issues ... Lol ... Somebody else please post something wonderful about the Fair and put me out of my misery


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm not on TBT for over a week, and see this. Very nice of you guys to do this. I can't wait to see what kind of collectables and events there are at the fair! This reminds me of when Club Penguin had a fair event...

I guess I'll just have to see what happens in five days.


----------



## Nightmares

Vizionari said:


> I'm on vacation for most of the fair, too ><



I just got back from my holiday pheww

I'll pray for you guys  <3


----------



## Aquari

3 more days!!


----------



## Alienfish

Tonic said:


> 3 more days!!









ayyy dis gonna be fun hope there will be photo stuff events


----------



## Kirbystarship

2 more days!


----------



## The Pennifer

I'm so happy and excited about the Fair!! Less than 48 hours now!!!


----------



## Cascade

24 hours to go


----------



## Bowie

Really excited. I don't think I was active enough last year to get into much of it, but I intend to participate in it as much as I can this year. Have already signed up for a tournament.


----------



## Justin

Probably worth leaving a notice here to not expect the Fair to be live early in the morning or anything. Veterans here will know we tend to launch events quite late in the day, so a heads up to expect something similar for this most likely!


----------



## Alienfish

^yep we know 

anyways *hypetrain intensifies, choo choo*.. totally gonna get like 11 more white feathers haha


----------



## Vizionari

Justin said:


> Probably worth leaving a notice here to not expect the Fair to be live early in the morning or anything. Veterans here will know we tend to launch events quite late in the day, so a heads up to expect something similar for this most likely!



everyone was hyperventilating at the launch of the last fair


----------



## Jake

its august 6th australian time where is fair???

DICTATORSHIP


----------



## Oblivia

Jake said:


> its august 6th australian time where is fair???
> 
> DICTATORSHIP



Fair's cancelled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> Fair's cancelled.



You gotta be kidding me. I want those pinwheels. I don't have a red or green pinwheel, but I already got a blue one at home.


----------



## LambdaDelta

who's hype for fair to be cancelled tomorrow?


----------



## Amilee

one day left yaaaaay c:


----------



## Bowie

House of Mirrors was a lot of fun. I hope they bring that back for this year.


----------



## Holla

I'd consider on entering but with my work schedule being all over the place (day shifts followed closely by night shifts etc.) it'd be too hard for me to commit as most of the time if I'm not at work I'm sleeping so oh well. Hope everyone who does enter has fun though!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Jake said:


> its august 6th australian time where is fair???
> 
> DICTATORSHIP



Actually I'm assuming it will be starting GMT time


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Actually I'm assuming it will be starting GMT time



Nope, it's going to be Central Daylight Time, like Texas.

TBT's default time goes by GMT-5 all year round. That's the time Texas is at in the summer.


----------



## Araie

Just one more day now. Can't wait! 
Also, I took a look at the House of Mirrors from a couple years ago; PLEASE NO.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is the fair going to last over a month? I wanna see the fair banner on the fall background like seen in September.


----------



## King Dorado

Justin said:


> Probably worth leaving a notice here to not expect the Fair to be live early in the morning or anything. Veterans here will know we tend to launch events quite late in the day, so a heads up to expect something similar for this most likely!



_:::looks at empty parking lot outside Bell Tree HQ... disassembles and packs up tent, rolls up sleeping bag, cancels advance pizza delivery orders...:::_


----------



## piske

King Dad said:


> _:::looks at empty parking lot outside Bell Tree HQ... disassembles and packs up tent, rolls up sleeping bag, cancels advance pizza delivery orders...:::_



I'm sure it's to avoid a repeat of the insanity that was the wait for the xmas event to start XDyes I was a part of that lol


----------



## CJODell62

I still don't know what to do.


----------



## King Dorado

CJODell62 said:


> I still don't know what to do.



there will be instructions, the events here usually have little contests that are open for a day or more each.  if you look at the archived threads on this board, there may be some from the last Fair in December 2014...


----------



## The Pennifer

Justin said:


> Probably worth leaving a notice here to not expect the Fair to be live early in the morning or anything. Veterans here will know we tend to launch events quite late in the day, so a heads up to expect something similar for this most likely!


Yes, *sigh* ... Veterans know this ... but "hope springs eternal" and one always has cause for fresh optimism  


Spoiler: Launching/Rolling Out The Plan


----------



## Jacob

im hype


----------



## Javocado

RED BALLOON LET'S GOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Paperboy012305

​
I made it myself!

....... (C'mon, I had to! Get into the TBT Fair and Applebee's spirit)


----------



## Bowie

Staff, this should be added to the front page when the Fair begins:


----------



## AppleTart0

I can't wait


----------



## Paperboy012305

Is it me? Or is TBT running very slowly ATM. I sense something's up.

Edit: Wait, seems fine now. Must be me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Five more hours till it's 8/6 in my time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lookie, the tickets on our sidebar have arrived! I'm getting hyped, but I can wait.


----------



## Aquari

tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## AppleTart0

Today for me o-o
TICKETS GO AWAY YOU'RE MAKING ME TOO EXCITED


----------



## Vizionari

Tickets are here

It's already August 6 here, where's my fair )))):


----------



## xara

Tomorrow omg I'm excited

Just noticed the tickets, and holy hell cant wait


----------



## Kaiserin

HYPE!


----------



## AppleTart0

6 in some places, 5 in others.
WHY UK


----------



## moonphyx

The tickets are bringing in the hype!!


----------



## Blueskyy

I only have smash for 3DS. I never bought a wii u but I'll be around for this!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Soon can't wait for this my first fair


----------



## The Pennifer

Can't wait to start acquiring those tickets!!  even more excited now!


----------



## King Dorado

last minute wagers:

I think White Feather returns, and that there will also be a new Dark Feather!  and that one or more of the basic feathers will be retired.  

I also think blue and green balloons and red pinwheels get retired, creating a huge mad dash for the old colors!  

and some kind of fair food has to show up, right?  maybe cotton candy?


----------



## xara

King Dad said:


> last minute wagers:
> 
> I think White Feather returns, and that there will also be a new Dark Feather!  and that one or more of the basic feathers will be retired.
> 
> I also think blue and green balloons and red pinwheels get retired, creating a huge mad dash for the old colors!
> 
> and some kind of fair food has to show up, right?  maybe cotton candy?



Cotton candy would honestly be amazing


----------



## Liamslash

I'm hoping for star collectables


It is space themed


----------



## Trystin

Wait so by "August 6" do you mean August 6 at 00:00? Or August 6 sometime in the morning like 6:00?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cause I can stay up til midnight but...


----------



## King Dorado

Liamslash said:


> I'm hoping for star collectables
> 
> It is space themed



that would be cool.  

hey how do you know so much about this place anyway?


----------



## Liamslash

King Dad said:


> that would be cool.
> 
> hey how do you know so much about this place anyway?



I just said something about a star collectable?
Is that knowing a lot?


----------



## moonphyx

King Dad said:


> last minute wagers:
> 
> I think White Feather returns, and that there will also be a new Dark Feather!  and that one or more of the basic feathers will be retired.
> 
> I also think blue and green balloons and red pinwheels get retired, creating a huge mad dash for the old colors!
> 
> and some kind of fair food has to show up, right?  maybe cotton candy?


i'd give anything for a cotton candy collectible ^.^


----------



## moonphyx

King Dad said:


> last minute wagers:
> 
> I think White Feather returns, and that there will also be a new Dark Feather!  and that one or more of the basic feathers will be retired.
> 
> I also think blue and green balloons and red pinwheels get retired, creating a huge mad dash for the old colors!
> 
> and some kind of fair food has to show up, right?  maybe cotton candy?


i'd give anything for a cotton candy collectible ^.^


----------



## Kirbystarship

well today is the fair.


----------



## Kaiserin

TODAY IS THE DAY.


----------



## drowningfairies

Yay fair day. ~
I saw the little ticket counter under my bells.


----------



## Mars Adept

Hmm... I wonder what the tickets are used for. I guess we'll just have to wait and see in a few hours.


----------



## mintellect

moonphyx said:


> i'd give anything for a cotton candy collectible ^.^



COTTON CANDY COLLECTABLE P*LEEASE*

Today is the day! I'm really excite, this'll be my first experience with the fair.


----------



## chapstick

IT BEGINS *TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vizionari

HYPE

Hope to get a new set of fair collectibles to go with my set from the 2014 Fair


----------



## Kirbystarship

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Hmm... I wonder what the tickets are used for. I guess we'll just have to wait and see in a few hours.



You can use the tickets to buy prizes.


----------



## King Dorado

just remember people, don't go on any rides right after you've eaten that Fair food...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> just remember people, don't go on any rides right after you've eaten that Fair food...



*Rides _Indiana Jones: Temple of the Forbidden Eye_ after eating three corn dogs*


----------



## Mars Adept

Kirbystarship said:


> You can use the tickets to buy prizes.



Neat. Only I'm not into collectables, but I'll probably get a bunch of stuff anyway because it'll be worth something in 3 years.


----------



## skarmoury

Oooooh I'm so excited for the fair, can't wait to see what's in store (especially since this is my first fair! )


----------



## Aquari

a few more hours to go!


----------



## Chicha

Pretty excited since it'll be my first fair. idk what to expect but hopefully it'll be fun.


----------



## Javocado

lil hype


----------



## Crescental

aah this is exciting ;u;


----------



## Chicha

I assume you buy tickets with TBT?


----------



## Javocado

toukool said:


> I assume you buy tickets with TBT?



Tickets are earned through participating in events during the duration of the Fair.


----------



## Chicha

Javocado said:


> Tickets are earned through participating in events during the duration of the Fair.



Oh okay, gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Justin

Red balloon hype!


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Red balloon hype!



OH GOD YES







I really hope you're not hyping up the banner being swarmed with them again though smh.


----------



## Alienfish

Justin said:


> Red balloon hype!



That Nena reference, I bet you're gonna make a banner with 99 of 'em 

anyways all aboard the hype train even more!


----------



## piske

Yayyy happy fair day everyone!!!!! :>


----------



## Vizionari

ooohhh gods I can't wait ;u;


----------



## amanda1983

There should be a countdown clock or something.. With fireworks!


----------



## Bunnilla

lol I just noticed they changed that tiny part in the banner


----------



## ACNLover10

What tiny part?


----------



## LambdaDelta

just that it says "COMING LATER TODAY!" now

also that's pretty large an area for a "tiny part" imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Red balloon hype!



admins only

only rednames get red balloons


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its almost here! I can wait, but I feel bad for those that are excited....


----------



## cornimer

What is this infamous house of mirrors I keep hearing about?


----------



## Paperboy012305

VanessaMay18 said:


> What is this infamous house of mirrors I keep hearing about?


Well, you weren't here in 2014. But the house of mirrors is where you have to guess what the (blurry/taken out blocks and still keep some) images. I'm not sure if there are any hints, but you only guess once. And its a luck and chance.


----------



## LambdaDelta

VanessaMay18 said:


> What is this infamous house of mirrors I keep hearing about?



this



what is this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, you weren't here in 2014. But the house of mirrors is where you have to guess what the (blurry/taken out blocks and still keep some) images. I'm not sure if there are any hints, but you only guess once. And its a luck and chance.



she also missed the grand 2015 easter egg hunt return of it


----------



## xara

Excited


----------



## The Pennifer

RED BALLOON  Hopped on board the hype train



Spoiler: Catches sight of Red Balloon Floating over - Gets all dreamy


----------



## skarmoury

Ooooh I can't contain my excitement!!


----------



## Vizionari

I hope I'll wake up early enough tomorrow to see the opening of the fair ^^'


----------



## AppleTart0

I just realised when it's 4PM in Calafornia it's 12AM in England. ;-; And it's 4PM now.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bring on the fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

why is everyone getting excited for a cancelled event?


----------



## Trystin

Wait so what time is it starting ;-; my posts seem to keep getting overlooked and I don't want to make plans for when it starts


----------



## N a t

I too would like to know if there's an eta on when it the fair actually begins today. I've been really busy as of recent, and been somewhat inactive for a few days or so. I still really wanna participate in the more lax events though, and hopefully earn tickets.


----------



## Vizionari

countdown clock pls


----------



## Chrystina

King Dad said:


> last minute wagers:
> 
> I think White Feather returns, and that there will also be a new Dark Feather!  and that one or more of the basic feathers will be retired.
> 
> I also think blue and green balloons and red pinwheels get retired, creating a huge mad dash for the old colors!
> 
> and some kind of fair food has to show up, right?  maybe cotton candy?


nooooooo. I can deal with some of the older feather colors retiring but NO PINWHEEL?! </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> why is everyone getting excited for a cancelled event?



lmao


----------



## Javocado

I hope the White Feather is still a thing. I need to swipe one for a certain user.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> I hope the White Feather is still a thing. I need to swipe one for a certain user.



Good luck getting it if it comes back.


----------



## AppleTart0

purpleunicorns said:


> Wait so what time is it starting ;-; my posts seem to keep getting overlooked and I don't want to make plans for when it starts


I don't think there's an exact time, just later today.
But I have a different time zone. .-.


----------



## amanda1983

Biscuuit30 said:


> I just realised when it's 4PM in Calafornia it's 12AM in England. ;-; And it's 4PM now.



When this was posted it was almost 1:30am, Sunday 7th of August my time.. And now it's almost 2:30am. Oops.


----------



## Trystin

amanda1983 said:


> When this was posted it was almost 1:30am, Sunday 7th of August my time.. And now it's almost 2:30am. Oops.



where do you live?!  you're a full 17 hours ahead


----------



## Alolan_Apples

North America is always last when serving an hour in each day, but oh boy, their time zones get more focus.

Hopefully Fair Time is based on GMT-5. So if it's 5:00 PM Fair Time, it's 5:00 PM from where I live. But I bet it would be GMT-4 (Eastern Daylight Time) or GMT-7 (California Daylight Time).


----------



## amanda1983

purpleunicorns said:


> where do you live?!  you're a full 17 hours ahead



I live in Melbourne, Australia. So my time is GMT+10 which is not normally a problem for me.. Except times like this lol!


----------



## Liamslash

I live in GMT so I'm thinking it's going to be up 9pm there and 3am here.


----------



## AppleTart0

I'm probably going to miss the opening. :/


----------



## xara

Biscuuit30 said:


> I'm probably going to miss the opening. :/



Same fml


----------



## Fleshy

Biscuuit30 said:


> I'm probably going to miss the opening. :/



same, unless it starts soon as i'm in the uk and i'm busy tonight and most of tomorrow, hype anyway i hope i don't miss too much


----------



## maounkhan

When does this thing start I'm waiting since 9' o clock!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Probably going to do the events for fun (I hope the house of mirrors will be back) and do a giveaway with the tickets later. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bowie

Just came on. I figured it'd be up by now. Oh well. Still hyped. I'm going out today so I guess I'll check back in a few hours. If I'm late, save some of the fair food for me!


----------



## Amilee

im sooo excited  
i guess i still have to wait awhile tho. i hope i can stay awake to see the opening xD


----------



## maounkhan

11:36


----------



## AppleTart0

maounkhan said:


> 11:36


6:41PM Here.


----------



## SpiritStar

Man, I picked a good time to join!

Looking forward to it. X3


----------



## moonphyx

I'm super excited for this as this is my first TBT Fair cx
I'm hoping to participate as much as I can c:


----------



## Kirbystarship

12:55pm for me.


----------



## Amilee

Biscuuit30 said:


> 6:41PM Here.


 7:56pm here c:


----------



## amanda1983

Amilee said:


> 7:56pm here c:



4am Sunday the 7th here. I have nfi why I'm still awake and checking these forums.. But here I am


----------



## Bloody_House

Does anyone know when the fair will start?

It's 12:02 am August 7th in our country rn


----------



## Bunnilla

2:15pm the 6th rn for me


----------



## Aquari

when does it start? its 12:15pm here ;-;


----------



## Javocado

11:18 AM west coast best coast holla


----------



## xara

2:19pm here aye


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> 11:18 AM west coast best coast holla



You do have a better time zone than we Texans do. Lucky! And you got a green pinwheel and ancient lantern. Triple lucky!

I'm not jealous of what you have (except for the timezones and shorter distance to Disneyland).


----------



## Trystin

*random sounds of distress that the fair has yet to start* 
;-; 11:30...


----------



## Crash

as soon as I leave my house it's gonna start I can feel it


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Crash said:


> as soon as I leave my house it's gonna start I can feel it



I left to go to a karate class for 1 1/2 hours and I totally thought it was gonna start. Imma be just waiting silently in the shadows.


----------



## Kaiserin

- Slowly stalks the thread. -


----------



## Chicha

Still waiting for it to start. I'm in west coast ;v;


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm still waiting, it's 3PM here. I wonder what kind of prizes will be at the fair.


----------



## Bowie

It's still not on? It's 8:00 PM here.


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> Probably worth leaving a notice here to not expect the Fair to be live early in the morning or anything. Veterans here will know we tend to launch events quite late in the day, so a heads up to expect something similar for this most likely!



Bumping this!

We hope to have things going sooner than later, but you guys might want to hold off on refreshing every five minute right now. Could be a little while. 

Super excited for everyone to see what we've been working on though. I feel pretty confident saying we have the best ever line-up of events and collectibles in the Fair this year! Oh and some badass graphics.


----------



## Liamslash

Justin said:


> Bumping this!
> 
> We hope to have things going sooner than later, but you guys might want to hold off on refreshing every five minute right now. Could be a little while.
> 
> Super excited for everyone to see what we've been working on though. I feel pretty confident saying we have the best ever line-up of events and collectibles in the Fair this year! Oh and some badass graphics.



Any teasers for us?

Please Justin.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

So many members just stalking the thread xD


----------



## The Pennifer

Heh heh ... Yep ... Stalking


----------



## AppleTart0

SpiritSails said:


> Man, I picked a good time to join!
> 
> Looking forward to it. X3


Gee, lucky! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't believe it's the 7th in some places. .-.
Well I can because it always happens, but it's crazy.


----------



## Alienfish

VanessaMay18 said:


> What is this infamous house of mirrors I keep hearing about?



this stupid competition where you had to guess from a really blurred and distorted what nintendo character (mainly) it was


----------



## Trystin

;-; watching the minutes without the fair go by


----------



## Amilee

i cant waaaaaaaaaait


----------



## Kaiserin

Waiting for the fair be like -


----------



## AppleTart0

Imagine if it gets cancelled
What if the fair is a dream
What if TBT is a dream
What if Animal Crossing is a dream
Fun fact: There's 444 people online.
And 11 of them are viewing this thread. >:]


----------



## Liamslash

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## SilkSpectre

Biscuuit30 said:


> Imagine if it gets cancelled
> What if the fair is a dream
> What if TBT is a dream
> What if Animal Crossing is a dream
> Fun fact: There's 444 people online.
> And 11 of them are viewing this thread. >:]


Then I've had a good dream. ;]


----------



## xara

I'm so excited this is my first fair and I can't wait to see what it's all about


----------



## Alienfish

Damn probably gonna miss the start cause it's already 10.33 pm here, o well hope I can get stuff rollin' tomorrow...


----------



## piske

Liamslash said:


> I don't want to wait anymore



lol so many questions... where, why, how, when, but mostly why ; v ;


----------



## Kirbystarship

Still waiting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

For every still waiting post, we delay the fair to match HL3's release date. Enjoy Valve Time.


----------



## Amilee

ALL THE HYPE GIFS


----------



## Bloody_House

Sheila said:


> Damn probably gonna miss the start cause it's already 10.33 pm here, o well hope I can get stuff rollin' tomorrow...



Lmao and here I've been waiting from 10 pm to now (currently 2:44 am) I'm such an idiot


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> For every still waiting post, we delay the fair to match HL3's release date. Enjoy Valve Time.



That's very sneaky of you guys.


----------



## Crash

I'm prepared to riot and cry if the white feather doesn't come back


----------



## Aquari

mods plz ;-;


----------



## Trystin

;-; Tom fix it and make time go faster

I DONT BELIEVE THIS. YOU GUYS WOULDNT.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I bet when the fair start we'll get a lot of lag.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just like the easter hunt.


----------



## piske

Crash said:


> I'm prepared to riot and cry if the white feather doesn't come back



Haha I feel this way about the pink feather. But with my luck it'll come back and I'll get like one ticket short of getting it ; v ;


----------



## LambdaDelta

the mail came now where's my cancelled fair being cancelled and this thread closed?


----------



## King Dorado

for the record, I believe it's referred to as 'Vancouver time," not "California" time...


----------



## SilkSpectre

heartbreaker said:


> I'm so excited this is my first fair and I can't wait to see what it's all about


Same here!


----------



## The Pennifer

King Dad said:


> for the record, I believe it's referred to as 'Vancouver time," not "California" time...


Why, of course!


----------



## watercolorwish

am i late to participate in this?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

AGH! I EVEN WOKE UP EARLY FOR THIS :O


----------



## Kaiserin

It's already 4:33pm over here ;n;


----------



## Bunnilla

5:36pm rn .-.


----------



## Mars Adept

It's so hard to wait, it's past 5:30 here.


----------



## Trystin

painchri589 said:


> AGH! I EVEN WOKE UP EARLY FOR THIS :O



Same ;-; I feel like I woke up at 6 AM for nothing. Although I had to because I need to start a sleeping schedule for school.


----------



## Togekid

WHERE IS THE FAIR ;( IT'S 10:30PM IN THE UK


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm refreshing the page a lot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm refreshing the page a lot.



Don't do that. The fair will be postponed if you do so.

Instead, let's apple-fy the tags by adding tags about apples to the thread's tags.


----------



## Liamslash

Apple2012 said:


> Don't do that. The fair will be postponed if you do so.
> 
> Instead, let's apple-fy the tags by adding tags about apples to the thread's tags.



Pineapples instead, pineapples are tastier.


----------



## Trystin

Apple2012 said:


> Don't do that. The fair will be postponed if you do so.
> 
> Instead, let's apple-fy the tags by adding tags about apples to the thread's tags.



Why and how would it be postponed ._. I'm confuzzled


----------



## Bowie

It's _still_ not up? It's 10:43 here in the UK.

To be fair, it sounds like it's going to be big this year, so it's probably taking time for good reason.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Liamslash said:


> Pineapples instead, pineapples are tastier.



Nope, it's all about apples.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Apple2012 said:


> Don't do that. The fair will be postponed if you do so.
> 
> Instead, let's apple-fy the tags by adding tags about apples to the thread's tags.



I'll keep refreshing the page no matter if the fair is cancelled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kirbystarship said:


> I'll keep refreshing the page no matter if the fair is cancelled.



So you don't want to help me spread my empire of apples over the fair?


----------



## Trystin

Apple2012 said:


> So you don't want to help me spread my empire of apples over the fair?



No


----------



## Kirbystarship

Apple2012 said:


> So you don't want to help me spread my empire of apples over the fair?



Okay I'll make one tag about you.


----------



## Trystin

Let there be peaches and turkey legs


----------



## Paperboy012305

Look, I can wait. BUT WHEN WILL IT BE HERE? Night time it would seem.


----------



## Trystin

I've been up for 9 hours stalking this thread ;-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Please take of yourself. The fair will come when it comes, but don't stay up into the wee hours or skip things just because you want to be there the minute it's live.


----------



## Liamslash

purpleunicorns said:


> I've been up for 9 hours stalking this thread ;-;



I've been up for 30 hours stalking this thread
I had a 4 hour sleep.

Edit:
It's not for the fair, I just have bad insomnia


----------



## Kirbystarship

Made a tag about you apple. Hope you're happy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kirbystarship said:


> Made a tag about you apple. Hope your happy.



I see it. Apples do like to have fun too.


----------



## AppleTart0

I'm actually going to add a tag
Fair


----------



## Trystin

Tom said:


> Please take of yourself. The fair will come when it comes, but don't stay up into the wee hours or skip things just because you want to be there the minute it's live.



I WILL DO WHAT I MUST FOR THE GOOD OF THE ANIMAL CROSSING KIND


----------



## AppleTart0

Apple2012 said:


> I see it. Apples do like to have fun too.


I REMOVED YOUR APPLE TAGS >
JK.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> It's _still_ not up? It's 10:43 here in the UK.
> 
> To be fair, it sounds like it's going to be big this year, so it's probably taking time for good reason.


I think you accidentally made a joke
I live in the UK too.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm tired of refreshing the page but I'll do it anyway.


----------



## AppleTart0

16 17 BEINGS VIEWING JEEZ
We need to stop the refreshing. .-.
It's murdering the thread. R.I.P.


----------



## Trystin

Tom, Justin, Laudine.... Someone...at least give us an update or a time frame or something.. ;-;


----------



## The Pennifer

Finding it hard to


----------



## AppleTart0

Leaked info of The Bell Tree Fair:
Starting August 6th, 2018 10PM UTC+0:00

I'm actually not really finding it too hard to wait.
>:]
Maybe a little.


----------



## xara

The wait is killing me


----------



## Trystin

;-; not so patiently waiting


----------



## AppleTart0

heartbreaker said:


> The wait is killing me


The sad thing is...
No one's calling an ambulance. D:
Why am I here? Hmm...


----------



## Trystin

CANDY APPLE COLLECTIBLE? WHAT?


----------



## Liamslash

Whoever put that pineapple tag, thank you.

I used up all my tags


----------



## Alolan_Apples

"Pineapples > apples"?

Blasphemy! That is a highly offensive tag!


----------



## Justin

purpleunicorns said:


> Tom, Justin, Laudine.... Someone...at least give us an update or a time frame or something.. ;-;



Okay I'll start announcing some big surprises.

First of all, I can confirm there will be collectibles in this year's Fair!


----------



## Mars Adept

When is the fair coming Est? I've been waiting for ages.


----------



## Kaiserin

Oh my god, people are stalking.
16 members and 3 guests.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yikes. Look at all these users here!

*CALM YOURSELF DOWN!!!*

(Am I right Jubs and others?)


----------



## Bowie

I haven't seen the forum so lively in months. My favourite thing about the Fair is seeing everyone come together and participate in friendly competition.


----------



## Trystin

Justin said:


> Okay I'll start announcing some big surprises.
> 
> First of all, I can confirm there will be collectibles in this year's Fair!



YAS AN ANGEL HAS ANSWERED MY CALL THANK YOU JUSTIN


----------



## AppleTart0

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> When is the fair coming Est? I've been waiting for ages.


It's coming 6th August 2017, 9PM EST. >:]
I'm joking, no one knows for sure.


----------



## Kaiserin

Bowie said:


> I haven't seen the forum so lively in months. My favourite thing about the Fair is seeing everyone come together and participate in *friendly competition*.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yikes. Look at all these users here!
> 
> *CALM YOURSELF DOWN!!!*
> 
> (Am I right Jubs and others?)



I'm just making sure that the apples have some attention (and love too).


----------



## SensaiGallade

*HYPEEEEE*


----------



## piske

Myuchuu said:


> Oh my god, people are stalking.
> 16 members and 3 guests.



Not stalking... casually observing lol XD


----------



## Trystin

;-; no estimated time frame??


----------



## Jacob

me n justin are like super close friends and he leaked to me that it won't be past midnight EST probably. : )


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2012 said:


> I'm just making sure that the apples have some attention (and love too).


Yes, but. I know the hype is real, but it's getting on my nerves. (Then ignore it Paperboy....)

Who said that? Whoever did I will. Ok.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Jacob said:


> me n justin are like super close friends and he leaked to me that it won't be past midnight EST probably. : )



is this a joke? Or is it for real.


----------



## N a t

There are a butt load of people on this thread right now, is it happening yet? -_-


----------



## Trystin

DUE to aLL this HYPE I've scrEAMED at thE top of my luNgS on mulTiPLE occasIoNS and I thInK my neiGhbORs are woRriEd but I've loSt my voIcE


----------



## King Dorado

all this talk of apples reminded me i have an extra one i need to sell.  

to the TBT Market board, follow meeeeee!!!!


----------



## N a t

King Dad said:


> all this talk of apples reminded me i have an extra one i need to sell.
> 
> to the TBT Market board, follow meeeeee!!!!



Lol gl~


----------



## Justin

No estimated times to give other than today, sorry. We'll have it up when it's ready -- there's a lot of more technical or graphical work that often needs to be done fairly last minute rather than just general planning. There is a reason we often refrain from posting a time to begin with. 

In the meantime, I highly suggest considering a sign-up for our Smash and Pokemon tournaments if you own either game and can commit to the time required. Don't you want prizes? HMMM??? DON'T YOU???? Details in the first post of this thread!


----------



## AppleTart0

I'd love to join the smash tournament but I have the demo and I'm terrible at it so R.I.P. me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Biscuuit30 said:


> I'd love to join the smash tournament but I have the demo and I'm terrible at it so R.I.P. me.


No sweat. I just started Smash after avoiding it since 2014 and i'm not good at it either. I'm just getting started, so I may get better after I master it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not interested into Smash or Pokemon. I prefer Mario Kart and Paper Mario (and apples too).


----------



## AppleTart0

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not interested into Smash or Pokemon. I prefer Mario Kart and Paper Mario (and apples too).


Papple Mario will be much more preferable to you, don't you think?

- - - Post Merge - - -

#Papple_Mario_TBT_Fair_Tournaments_NOW


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biscuuit30 said:


> Papple Mario will be much more preferable to you, don't you think?



Nope. I'm just talking about what I like more than Smash and Pokemon (as well as throwing in apples into discussion).


----------



## Vizionari

holy **** a ton of users on this thread


----------



## AppleTart0

21 .-.
Twenty one people are anticipating.


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm done refreshing the page. I'll just wait for it.


----------



## AppleTart0

Kirbystarship said:


> I'm done refreshing the page. I'll just wait for it.


VICTORY


----------



## Amilee

its 1am over here (sunday) come on guys ;-;


----------



## AppleTart0

Oh no, everyone's sharing their crazily unsimilar constantly changing time zones again...
Yay!
Sixth of August, 2016 12:11 UTC+0:00 right now!


----------



## Bloody_House

Biscuuit30 said:


> Oh no, everyone's sharing their crazily unsimilar constantly changing time zones again...
> Yay!
> Sixth of August, 2016 12:11 UTC+0:00 right now!



Guess I'll share mine too.
7th August 5:13 AM


----------



## xara

17 members and 1 guest...


aye people


----------



## AppleTart0

'The Bell Tree FAIR! Coming 6th of August!'
Tsk tsk tsk, what horrible liars, it's the seventh of August in some places!
Tut tut tsk tsk grunt grunt!
I'm joking but it literally is.


----------



## Trystin

Past 4:00 PM ._.


----------



## AppleTart0

purpleunicorns said:


> Past 4:00 PM ._.


...Wait...
How on earth does a purple mythical creature that is thought NOT to exist able to type and hype?
AND PLAY ANIMAL CROSSING?


----------



## LambdaDelta

i hope they wait until the very last minute for it to be 8/6 anywhere in the world


----------



## Aquari

mods plz im dying


----------



## Trystin

Biscuuit30 said:


> ...Wait...
> How on earth does a purple mythical creature that is thought NOT to exist able to type and hype?
> AND PLAY ANIMAL CROSSING?



Our horns are quite magical, my friend  No photos, please.


----------



## AppleTart0

Tonic said:


> mods plz im dying


You've went from a sentient bag to a jelly fish, from a jellyfish to a different jelly fish, and from a different jelly fish to a pigeon bird of some sort.
Now your pigeon bird of some sort can now watch the suffering and anticipation of others as they wait, patiently and impatiently alike, for the saviour that is The Bell Tree FAIR to come out of it's wonderful (or evil to some people) shell.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Mods are too slow.


----------



## Trystin

Kirbystarship said:


> Mods are too slow.



SHH OFFENDIN THEM WILL SHOO THEM INTO HIDING AND THE FAIR WILL BE CANCELLED D:


----------



## Vizionari

oh god I just noticed the tags on this thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kirbystarship said:


> Mods are too slow.



Be patient. Apples hate impatience. If you wait patiently, the apples will be proud at you for showing patience.


----------



## Trystin

MURRAY GET RID OF THE APPLE TAGS PLEASE


----------



## AppleTart0

Vizionari said:


> oh god I just noticed the tags on this thread


Some are by me.


----------



## moonphyx

Quite honestly, I'm very excited for my first TBT Fair, however, I'm trying to cherish the time before this chaos is unleashed cx


----------



## AppleTart0

Apple2012 said:


> Be patient. Apples hate impatience. If you wait patiently, the apples will be proud at you for showing patience.


Wait what
WHY ARE THE TAGS FULL OF APPLE TAGS
What have you done?!
Psch, you and your Apple Army...
Two seconds later, Biscuuit30 was brutally squashed by an Apple Army Apple member.


----------



## Chicha

moonphyx said:


> Quite honestly, I'm very excited for my first TBT Fair, however, I'm trying to cherish the time before this chaos is unleashed cx



Same. =v=


----------



## Murray

where is the fair wtf MODS ヽ(｀Д?)ﾉ


----------



## Trystin

Murray said:


> where is the fair wtf MODS ヽ(｀Д?)ﾉ



LOL


----------



## piske

Haha, c'est une pomme is my favorite tag.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Fair will be here SOON (trademark registered*)

Really excited for my first fair!


----------



## AppleTart0

Jetix said:


> Fair will be here SOON (trademark registered*)
> 
> Really excited for my first fair!


It got cancelled...


----------



## Liamslash

Have you read my tags?

It says that the fair is cancelled.


----------



## AppleTart0

purpleunicorns said:


> Our horns are quite magical, my friend  No photos, please.


Aww, what a bummer...
Hey, I know! Are videos allowed?
(My sad attempts at trying to be American)


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Liamslash said:


> Have you read my tags?
> 
> It says that the fair is cancelled.



:'c

we need a  christmas  miracle! D:


----------



## AppleTart0

Liamslash said:


> Have you read my tags?
> 
> It says that the fair is cancelled.


Exactly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apple2012 please own up to your terrible appletry. It's against The Bell Tree LAWrums.
You are denied access to the fair.


----------



## King Dorado

Murray said:


> where is the fair wtf MODS ヽ(｀Д?)ﾉ



this ought to be reported for violating the new rule against using acronyms and misspellings to skirt the autocensors...  please type it all out next time and let the autocensor do its duty...


----------



## AppleTart0

I need to calm down, I'm the top poster. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> this ought to be reported for violating the new rule against using acronyms and misspellings to skirt the autocensors...  please type it all out next time and let the autocensor do its duty...


Murray got banned. R.I.P.


----------



## Trystin

Biscuuit30 said:


> Aww, what a bummer...
> Hey, I know! Are videos allowed?
> (My sad attempts at trying to be American)



No. Apologies, puny human.


----------



## Liamslash

King Dad said:


> this ought to be reported for violating the new rule against using acronyms and misspellings to skirt the autocensors...  please type it all out next time and let the autocensor do its duty...



I think it's "What the fair"


----------



## Trystin

Liamslash said:


> I think it's "What the fair"



Or "Where's The Fair"


----------



## skarmoury

King Dad said:


> this ought to be reported for violating the new rule against using acronyms and misspellings to skirt the autocensors...  please type it all out next time and let the autocensor do its duty...



OH SNAP
(I like how everyone's casually talking while waiting for the fair. It's a nice thought. x) )


----------



## Licorice

where da fair @


----------



## Aquari

atleast give us a hint of when its starting ;-;


----------



## watercolorwish

super excited !!!


----------



## Kirbystarship

Licorice said:


> where da fair @



They are working on it.


----------



## Trystin

I'm seriously gonna cry dude I've been lurking this thread for 11 hours


----------



## xara

Hello fellow thread lurkers...how ya'll doing?


----------



## roseflower

heartbreaker said:


> Hello fellow thread lurkers...how ya'll doing?



I?m doing fine, fellow lurker


----------



## Alolan_Apples

heartbreaker said:


> Hello fellow thread lurkers...how ya'll doing?



I'm doing good. As long as the apple empire lives, I'm fine.


----------



## Vizionari

fair now pls


----------



## AppleTart0

Apple2012 said:


> I'm doing good. As long as the apple empire lives, I'm fine.


Someone needs to take out the Apple Empire AND the Apple Army.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Watch it be on August 7th due to delay.

(Well, not where you guys are at least...)


----------



## AppleTart0

purpleunicorns said:


> No. Apologies, puny human.


Ah, whoopsie! Too late! I've got a mighty fine video up here on this device!
(I continued to attempt to be American but once again fail)


----------



## King Dorado

my wager is 01:00 AUG 7 GMT...


----------



## moonphyx

What is everyone doing while waiting?

I'm re-watching That 70s show and plot resetting in AC c:


----------



## roseflower

Paperboy012305 said:


> Watch it be on August 7th due to delay.
> 
> (Well, not where you guys are at least...)



In my timezone it?s aready the 7th though


----------



## Kirbystarship

So many apple tags. Someone should get rid of them.


----------



## Chicha

I'm playing Pokemon Shuffle while waiting.


----------



## ZetaFunction

people are already going crazy and the fair hasn't even began

...
this is gonna be fun !


----------



## Vizionari

I'm reading Tumblr and Quora while waiting


----------



## Trystin

Biscuuit30 said:


> Ah, whoopsie! Too late! I've got a mighty fine video up here on this device!
> (I continued to attempt to be American but once again fail)



<.< *deletes video* *runs from you and hides behind another lurker*


----------



## AppleTart0

Kirbystarship said:


> So many apple tags. Someone should get rid of them.


Sadly...The only way...
IS TO ELIMINATE APPLE2012!


----------



## Trystin

Guys I'm selling those collectibles if anyone wants them <=<=<=<=<=


----------



## Sanaki

moonphyx said:


> What is everyone doing while waiting?
> 
> I'm re-watching That 70s show and plot resetting in AC c:



doing pokeheroes stuff


----------



## Trystin

JAKE DO YOU LIKE OUR TAGS c: ARENT YOU PROUD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeez. Am I the ONLY user here that can wait?


----------



## AppleTart0

purpleunicorns said:


> JAKE DO YOU LIKE OUR TAGS c: ARENT YOU PROUD


B-but...If you're not allowing mighty fine videos or photos, then WHO'S IN YER AVIE?!
Alright, alright, I MIGHT, just MIGHT stop attempting to be American now.


----------



## Sanaki

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jeez. Am I the ONLY user here that can wait?



nope you are not


----------



## AppleTart0

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jeez. Am I the ONLY user here that can wait?


I think I can manage~


----------



## Trystin

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jeez. Am I the ONLY user here that can wait?



Don't act like your not excited <.<


----------



## Licorice

Kirbystarship said:


> They are working on it.



make it happen now kirby
i have faith in you


----------



## Paperboy012305

purpleunicorns said:


> Don't act like your not excited <.<


I am, I just have the feeling that I can wait.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jeez. Am I the ONLY user here that can wait?



I can wait as well. So you're not the only user.


----------



## AppleTart0

Kirby's probably a secret evil mastermind delay the fair.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> I am, I just have the feeling that I can wait.



I can wait too. I'm just watching my empire right now.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Biscuuit30 said:


> Kirby's probably a secret evil mastermind delay the fair.



Why do you think so?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Paperboy012305 said:


> Jeez. Am I the ONLY user here that can wait?



Probably.  anyone who says they can wait are probably internally screaming, waiting for the new pixel squares to be released and praying that they'll actually get any


----------



## Trystin

Biscuuit30 said:


> Kirby's probably a secret evil mastermind delay the fair.



My avatar was me as a wee one, before I developed my purple fur 
Im simply camera shy now


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm glad i'm not the only one who has the patience to wait.


----------



## AppleTart0

Apple2012 said:


> I can wait too. I'm just watching my empire right now.


Can we eliminate your empire?
>:]


----------



## Trystin

OMG 29 users viewing this thread XD


----------



## You got mail!

30 members 
That's just amazing


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Biscuuit30 said:


> Kirby's probably a secret evil mastermind delay the fair.



How can you not find this adorable?


----------



## Chicha

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm glad i'm not the only one who has the patience to wait.



I don't mind waiting as well. The later the better.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I can wait. I'm mostly just participating in the game tournaments anyways. I have a better chance at winning those.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

purpleunicorns said:


> OMG 29 users viewing this thread XD



The 65,0000000 or whatever thing all over again...


----------



## Trystin

Biscuuit30 said:


> Can we eliminate your empire?
> >:]



PLEASE DO


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biscuuit30 said:


> Can we eliminate your empire?
> >:]



Never! The apples will live on and not become applesauce.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Apple2012 said:


> Never! The apples will live on and not become applesauce.



Not applesauce? Ok then, Apple Pie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And how many people are now gonna name themselves "Peach2012" to get their revenge?

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD I scared everyone away


----------



## amanda1983

King Dad said:


> this ought to be reported for violating the new rule against using acronyms and misspellings to skirt the autocensors...  please type it all out next time and let the autocensor do its duty...



Wait.. We can't use acronyms? I'm not trying to skirt the auto sensor, just have adjusted to typing things like (example).  "nfi idea" instead of the more laborious to type and read "no ****ing idea". I read all the rules, and didn't realise acronyms were included at all. Yikes.


----------



## Trystin




----------



## SolaireOfAstora

:'(


----------



## Kaiserin

I wanna sleep but the fair tho ;-;


----------



## Amilee

Myuchuu said:


> I wanna sleep but the fair tho ;-;



same xD


----------



## AppleTart0

"A delayed fair is eventually good, but a rushed fair is forever bad"-Me ripping off Nintendo


----------



## amanda1983

Also, I crashed out at 4:30am my time, Sunday 7th of August. Woke up at 10am and immediately grabbed a device to check on the fair.. And then catch up on all the posts here I missed (since the fair hasn't begun). It's now almost 10:30am my time. In my case my staying awake so long was mostly down to my own health and body clock. Sure, the fair anticipation is exciting, absolutely. But if I could have slept at a reasonable time, I would have, fair or not!

Also also : I'm sure the mods etc are going to open the fair when it's ready. No use them rushing it for us only to have the site crash as they didn't take the time to bug test and "play test" enough. I know enough about event management to know that the devil is in the details. The planning may have been flawless but it's all in the execution that things come together, or fall apart. I can only imagine how much more difficult putting on an online event is, worldwide at that. SO many variables to consider. My IT guy shuddered at the thought and then went cross-eyed just considering the logistics (he helped me with that anime event I used to run so knows what these RL events can be like).

If anyone involved in getting this fair up and running is reading this : thank you for your efforts. Please don't stress about the anticipation/pleading/whining/begging that is going on here, it's all part of the event build up. I'm sure that's not news, but it always helped me to be reminded of that when the pressure started to hit. Take your time to do this right, and go live when you're ready. You got this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Biscuuit30 said:


> "A delayed fair is eventually good, but a rushed fair is forever bad" -Me ripping off Nintendo



Fixed


----------



## watercolorwish

who else didnt know this was a thing until 2day .........


----------



## AppleTart0

amanda1983 said:


> Wait.. We can't use acronyms? I'm not trying to skirt the auto sensor, just have adjusted to typing things like (example).  "nfi idea" instead of the more laborious to type and read "no ****ing idea". I read all the rules, and didn't realise acronyms were included at all. Yikes.



Acronyms are allowed, he was joking. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sosod1 said:


> who else didnt know this was a thing until 2day .........


Think you're alone there, buddy. Except for guests/newbies.


----------



## moonphyx

amanda1983 said:


> Also, I crashed out at 4:30am my time, Sunday 7th of August. Woke up at 10am and immediately grabbed a device to check on the fair.. And then catch up on all the posts here I missed (since the fair hasn't begun). It's now almost 10:30am my time. In my case my staying awake so long was mostly down to my own health and body clock. Sure, the fair anticipation is exciting, absolutely. But if I could have slept at a reasonable time, I would have, fair or not!
> 
> Also also : I'm sure the mods etc are going to open the fair when it's ready. No use them rushing it for us only to have the site crash as they didn't take the time to bug test and "play test" enough. I know enough about event management to know that the devil is in the details. The planning may have been flawless but it's all in the execution that things come together, or fall apart. I can only imagine how much more difficult putting on an online event is, worldwide at that. SO many variables to consider. My IT guy shuddered at the thought and then went cross-eyed just considering the logistics (he helped me with that anime event I used to run so knows what these RL events can be like).
> 
> If anyone involved in getting this fair up and running is reading this : thank you for your efforts. Please don't stress about the anticipation/pleading/whining/begging that is going on here, it's all part of the event build up. I'm sure that's not news, but it always helped me to be reminded of that when the pressure started to hit. Take your time to do this right, and go live when you're ready. You got this.



Super nice of you to say, I couldn't agree more c:


----------



## AppleTart0

Apple2012 said:


> Fixed


I knew it was wrong but couldn't be bothered to search it up. XD


----------



## CJODell62

When the fair starts, what am I supposed to do to participate?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm kinda late on what i'm doing. But i'm currently working on my AC:NL town, Moonview. And also playing the full Pokemon fan game, Pokemon Uranium. Go check it out and download it! It might keep you the time for the Fair to come (And maybe even Sun and Moon)


----------



## ZekkoXCX

My 3DS is acting ******** today. I DON'T WANT TO DUMP A CART >:I


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jetix said:


> My 3DS is acting ******** today. I DON'T WANT TO DUMP A CART >:I


Huh? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Justin

Getting closer...!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

sosod1 said:


> who else didnt know this was a thing until 2day .........



*chokes*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Getting closer...!



Thanks for the heads up! And thanks for not deleting the apple tags.


----------



## AppleTart0

I want to play the app game Toca Life: Vacation but I can't buy it yet. :I
Yes, I love Toca Boca Toca Life games. Don't judge me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Getting closer...!


Hmm, closer to August 7th in America? Cool cool.


----------



## AppleTart0

The next comment is 500th.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAED WHY

- - - Post Merge - - -

IT WAS AUGUST 7TH IN OUR PAL AUSTRALIA.
NOW IT'S AUGUST 7TH IN THE UK


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Paperboy012305 said:


> Huh? What do you mean by that?



Meanwhile wating for the fair. I accidentaly entered this mode in my hacked 3ds that dumps the game is inserted in your 3DS :v


ANYWAYS SOON


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jetix said:


> Meanwhile wating for the fair. I accidentaly entered this mode in my hacked 3ds that dumps the game is inserted in your 3DS :v
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS SOON


Hmm, I see.

- - - Post Merge - - -

While I am aware its soon, I can still wait.


----------



## Chicha

Let the lag begin \o/


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gee, the forums is running slow. I can sense that its being put up now!


----------



## Crash

23 users browsing omfg


----------



## Liamslash

Justin said:


> Getting closer...!



If anything this makes me sadder.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Gee, the forums is running slow. I can sense that its being put up now!



Apples roll faster than this.


----------



## xara

Paperboy012305 said:


> Gee, the forums is running slow. I can sense that its being put up now!



oh yay it's not just slow for me


my excitement is building


----------



## Kaiserin

[HYPE INTENSIFIES!]


----------



## moonphyx

Paperboy012305 said:


> Gee, the forums is running slow. I can sense that its being put up now!



I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh, seems as everything is getting faster now. But I can still sense it being put up very soon!


----------



## Amilee

well its 3am here so im just going to sleep and enjoy the fair tomorrow


----------



## AppleTart0

Apple2012 said:


> Apples roll faster than this.


You may need an apple therapist to fix your apple obsession.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Spoiler


----------



## xara

I'm scared to sleep I don't wanna miss anything


fml


----------



## ZekkoXCX

All i want for summer is  you  THE FAIR :'D SOON :V


Luckily is 8pm for me :>


----------



## Chicha

I just finished eating dinner so I'm ready for this. ;v;


----------



## SilkSpectre

Is there still hope it's happening today?


----------



## The Pennifer

painchri589 said:


> Spoiler



Lol ...


----------



## AppleTart0

SilkSpectre said:


> Is there still hope it's happening today?


7th where I am :[


----------



## Xerolin

Woo exciteeeeddd!
Forgot about it until a few minutes ago!


----------



## Bowie

It's now Sunday here in the UK.


----------



## AppleTart0

Bowie said:


> It's now Sunday here in the UK.


Yep, It has been for 3 hours and 32 minutes.
So the fair's coming Sunday (or anytime afterwards) for us.


----------



## Xerolin

6:32 Pm here


----------



## skarmoury

It's 9:30 AM August 7 where I am. At least they didn't release the fair while I was asleep heh.


----------



## Vizionari

skarmoury said:


> It's 9:30 AM August 7 where I am. At least they didn't release the fair while I was asleep heh.



same here


----------



## AppleTart0

There might not even be a 2017 fair, and this'll presumably be my 1st fair, so I don't want to miss it!
When I say miss it, I don't mean miss the exact millisecond that it's released to the public. I mean miss the 1st/2nd day.


----------



## piske

Aww, I'm on TBT time, so it's a little after 8:30 PM here. I'm gonna have to have some coffee or something lol


----------



## You got mail!

8:36 pm central time here


----------



## Justin

Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!


----------



## Kaiserin

[LOUD SCREAMING!!!!]


----------



## Liamslash

Justin said:


> Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!



HYPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



It still better be a space theme not a power station theme


----------



## skarmoury

Justin said:


> Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!



THE MODS ARE ALIVE HALLELUJAH


----------



## You got mail!

Justin said:


> Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!



Ok


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!


*FASTER!!!!*

*JK!* Take your time. I can wait.


----------



## watercolorwish

! ! !


----------



## AppleTart0

Justin said:


> Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!



What


----------



## SilkSpectre

So exciting! ;D


----------



## Trystin

IVE ALREADY LOST MY VOICE ACREAMING TODAY THIS ISNT HELPING


----------



## Araie

Justin said:


> Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!



:OOO
Ah! I can't wait!


----------



## moonphyx

Justin said:


> Just getting those finishing touches going folks... connecting the power grid... we're gonna need it for this Fair!



*internally screaming*


----------



## You got mail!

Wow 6 posts at once
Exciting!


----------



## piske

HYPE! get ready for the lag though rip ; v ;


----------



## AppleTart0

I'm mainly here for the replies and nearly forgot about the fair XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

HOW MANY NINJAS JUST HAPPENED


----------



## Aquari

waiting


----------



## Kaiserin

LAG WILL COME SOON
I CAN FEEL IT


----------



## Xerolin

fair pls


----------



## Trystin

AHHHHHHH THE LAG IS REAL


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm back from eating. And it still hasn't started. Wow


----------



## Paperboy012305

Huh, I can't feel the lag ATM...


----------



## xara

Lags no pls


----------



## glow

yo


----------



## Liamslash

There's the lag


----------



## You got mail!

I feel no lag


----------



## Cascade

You got mail! said:


> I feel no lag



same xD


----------



## Paperboy012305

If this closes, that means the fair is open! If you already didn't know. I don't know, i'm just guessing.


----------



## Trystin

OH MY GOD PLEASE I CANT WAIT ANY LONGER


----------



## xara

Lag gone but sites still kind of slow...


so excited holy fricka frack


----------



## watercolorwish

oooooo boi


----------



## Paperboy012305

sosod1 said:


> oooooo boi


Your TBT is EVIL!!!! Just look at your sidebar.


----------



## Cascade

4 mins to go


----------



## xara

sosod1 said:


> oooooo boi








lmao I'm overtired


----------



## tae

does it start at 8 is that what's up


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hmm, closer to August 7th in America? Cool cool.



EST is, it's 10pm here


----------



## Paperboy012305

Candice said:


> 4 mins to go


How do you know? It might be more than 4 mins.


----------



## Licorice

* H Y P E*


----------



## watercolorwish

omg 666 bells yes


----------



## xara

sosod1 said:


> omg 666 bells yes



aye what up satan


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, its 10:00 PM EST, where is it?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Has it been announced when it's supposed to start or no?


----------



## Trystin

WHERE IS IT


----------



## Xerolin

Ok it's 7 here
fair ples


----------



## Kirbystarship

I'm back to refreshing the page.


----------



## xara

fair pls


----------



## Paperboy012305

Gotta stay strong, RESIST THE HYPE!!!


----------



## Aquari

lurking..


----------



## Bunnilla

10:02pm my life sucks it will start in am for me at this rate .-.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tonic said:


> lurking..


This isn't the villager trading plaza.


----------



## Trystin

Omgomgomgomgomgomgomg I feel like a dog when there's somebody at the door omgomgomgomg


----------



## Aquari

do better!


----------



## Murray

where is the fAIR?????


----------



## xara

Paperboy012305 said:


> Gotta stay strong, RESIST THE HYPE!!!



HYPE

DO IT


----------



## skarmoury

All aboard the hype trainnnnnnnn


----------



## Aquari

eating a nice hot bowl of hype


----------



## skarmoury

Murray said:


> where is the fAIR?????



WHAT'S THAT PICTURE


----------



## Kirbystarship

skarmoury said:


> All aboard the hype trainnnnnnnn



*jumps on train.


----------



## N a t

JUST. DO IT. DON'T LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS. DON'T LET THIS FAIR BE A FRAUD. DOOO IT.


----------



## Kaiserin

IS IT HERE YET?!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Murray said:


> where is the fAIR?????


Please tell me if you actually searched that link to see what picture came up, because I did.


----------



## Aquari

are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet?


----------



## Licorice

Paperboy012305 said:


> Please tell me if you actually searched that link to see what picture came up, because I did.



I did lol


----------



## Bowie

That was an awesome teaser, Murray.


----------



## SilkSpectre

purpleunicorns said:


> Omgomgomgomgomgomgomg I feel like a dog when there's somebody at the door omgomgomgomg


More like a cat wanting out. They're going to release it and I'll be like ok now what do!


----------



## xara

Tonic said:


> are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet?



the hype trains still moving, so we obviously ain't there yet


----------



## Jacob

mur why did u go through the trouble to do that


----------



## N a t

Plot twist, fair doesn't start till 11:59:59 PM est >>


----------



## uwuzumakii

Paperboy012305 said:


> Please tell me if you actually searched that link to see what picture came up, because I did.



Don't worry, I did too...


----------



## himeki

Paperboy012305 said:


> Please tell me if you actually searched that link to see what picture came up, because I did.


yeeep


----------



## Trystin

skarmoury said:


> WHAT'S THAT PICTURE



GRRR I JUST WASTED 5 MINUTES OF MY LIFE. IT GIVES YOU LIKE 10 PICTURES OF LINKS THEN IT BRINGS YOU TO THE BANNER ON THE OP OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## uwuzumakii

plOT TWiST FAir iS PUShed BAck to NOVembeR!!!11!!11oneone1one


----------



## Kirbystarship

So fair will start 12am EDT?


----------



## Araie

Here's what the links lead to: another pretty banner. 


Spoiler:


----------



## Bunnilla

plot twist releases it when no one will notice


----------



## Liamslash

I hate you Murray


----------



## uwuzumakii

plot twist fair never happened in the first place we are all dreaming


----------



## Vizionari

FAIR NEEDS TO COME NOW


----------



## Paperboy012305

AN ADMIN!


----------



## N a t

SCREEEEEEEE SCREEEEEEEE HYPE TRAIN YA'LL


----------



## Cascade

We're just waiting for the fair D:


----------



## Trystin

OBLIVIA MAKE IT COME FASTER


----------



## Xerolin

hi oblivia wassap


----------



## Liamslash

WOOO


----------



## uwuzumakii

*train noise* ALL ABOARD! ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN! *chugga chugga CHOO CHOO*


----------



## glow

* The Bell Tree Fair 2016 - Coming August 6th, 11:59PM PST*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia fled...


----------



## amanda1983

Biscuuit30 said:


> Acronyms are allowed, he was joking.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Think you're alone there, buddy. Except for guests/newbies.



Really? Then phew, that was going to be a pain to adjust to. I'm not good at catching jokes like this. Thanks! :/


----------



## N a t

Liamslash said:


> WOOO


Omg


----------



## Xerolin

36 people viewing wow


----------



## Oblivia

Not to worry, guys!  The Fair will be starting soon?.


----------



## Trystin

34 USERS BROWSING THIS THREAD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Not to worry, guys!  The Fair will be starting soon™.



AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## N a t

I'm internally screaming : )))))


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> Not to worry, guys!  The Fair will be starting soon™.


That's all you got?

*BOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## uwuzumakii

OBLIVIA WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TOO US AHHHH!!!


----------



## xara

Oblivia said:


> Not to worry, guys!  The Fair will be starting soon?.



Didn't someone say it would start soon, like...5 hours ago? ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

i'll just leave this here


----------



## skarmoury

Oblivia said:


> Not to worry, guys!  The Fair will be starting soon?.



How soon is soon??


----------



## Murray

Oblivia said:


> Not to worry, guys!  The Fair will be starting soon?.



୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨ NOW WE RIOT ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vizionari said:


> i'll just leave this here


I was wondering where that was.


----------



## Crash

entropy said:


> * The Bell Tree Fair 2016 - Coming August 6th, 11:59PM PST*


i was thinking the same thing lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305

Murray said:


> ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨ NOW WE RIOT ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨


Good thinking!


----------



## Trystin

IF THE FAIR DOESNT START SOON IM GONNA STRANGLE SOMEONE OR SOMETHING


----------



## skarmoury

Murray said:


> ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨ NOW WE RIOT ୧༼ಠ益ಠ༽୨



THIS HAS GONE TOO FAR I'M CRYING


----------



## N a t

The things these events do to us v.v


----------



## xara

is it just me or is tbt slow again


----------



## Laudine

The question is, how soon™ is soon™?


----------



## uwuzumakii

the only thing i sense right now is eternal pain


----------



## Trystin

Bone Baby said:


> The things these events do to us v.v



Loll and this is My first fair too, imagine the ones to come ;D


----------



## Paperboy012305

Y'know. I am SO GLAD I am waiting patiently.


----------



## SilkSpectre

heartbreaker said:


> is it just me or is tbt slow again


seems to be? Maybe we're imagining it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Oblivia said:


> Not to worry, guys!  The Fair will be starting soon?.



Oblivia SOON is a trademark registered :<
You're getting banned SOON


----------



## xara

Laudine said:


> The question is, how soon™ is soon™?



pls


----------



## Liamslash

Laudine said:


> The question is, how soon™ is soon™?



Never


----------



## Trystin

Laudine said:


> The question is, how soon™ is soon™?



LAUDINE HELP ME IM GONNA GO CRAZY WAITING FOR THIS


----------



## xara

legit too excited over this


----------



## uwuzumakii

i swear the admins are just trolling us now


----------



## N a t

purpleunicorns said:


> Loll and this is My first fair too, imagine the ones to come ;D



This is also my first fair, but I got just as hyped for Easter, mother's day, father's day...


----------



## Bunnilla

Jetix said:


> Oblivia SOON is a trademark registered :<
> You're getting banned SOON



get the sanik cringe outta here


----------



## Vizionari

admins plz


----------



## xara

admins pls hear our cries


----------



## Paperboy012305

BluePikachu47 said:


> i swear the admins are just trolling us now


"_An admin never reveals their secrets"_


----------



## himeki

it's 3:22 am how much longer are you gonna keep me awake


----------



## skarmoury

I hope TBT Fair™ is going to start soon™, I can't wait™!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

This whole thread is one big love afFAIR


----------



## Xerolin

please, soon? is OLD


----------



## Trystin

TOM I SEE YOU HELP US PLS


----------



## Xerolin

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR



*takes a drink*


----------



## N a t

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR



Very punny >>


----------



## xara

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR



kms


----------



## Vizionari

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR



shut up


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR


Get out, NOW!


----------



## Trystin

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR



TOM THAT WAS MEDIOCRE AT BEST


----------



## Vizionari

argh


----------



## Xerolin

pls


----------



## skarmoury

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR



Banned


----------



## Vizionari

can't wait much more


----------



## Xerolin

Vizionari said:


> can't wait much more



nice post number


----------



## xara

Tom is ultimate troll


----------



## himeki

btw admins if i get sick from getting too little sleep i'm blaming you


----------



## xara

Vizionari said:


> can't wait much more



hullo satan


----------



## AppleTart0

Tom said:


> This whole thread is one big love afFAIR


That was a FAIR pun.


----------



## Laudine

purpleunicorns said:


> LAUDINE HELP ME IM GONNA GO CRAZY WAITING FOR THIS



Oh no, hang on there!  Let distract ourselves with, um, watching some purple unicorns?


----------



## Paperboy012305

EvviePB said:


> btw admins if i get sick from getting too little sleep i'm blaming you


Blame yourself, you chose it....


----------



## Bunnilla

TBT isn't fair, mr dab is in there


----------



## Vizionari

Xerolin said:


> nice post number





heartbreaker said:


> hullo satan



(;


----------



## uwuzumakii

for every minute that goes by before the fair starts, im taking one shot of bleach this is a joke, suicide isnt funny


----------



## Jacob

tom stopped replying to me on discord its happening


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm eager to see how everyone fairs when we get the details


----------



## AppleTart0

I bet all the staff are laughing at us in PMs and the fair is actually ready, but to activate it someone needs to press submit and they're waiting for the EXACT moment it's the 7th of August for EVERYONE to press it.
Jk, but maybe.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Biscuuit30 said:


> I bet all the staff are laughing at us in PMs and the fair is actually ready, but to activate it someone needs to press submit and they're waiting for the EXACT moment it's the 7th of August for EVERYONE to press it.
> Jk, but maybe.



ur probably rite tho


----------



## Paperboy012305

Look who came back, give us the news we WANT!

Nevermind...


----------



## xara

toadsworthy said:


> I'm eager to see how everyone fairs when we get the details



i sense pun


----------



## Trystin

Laudine said:


> Oh no, hang on there!  Let distract ourselves with, um, watching some purple unicorns?



oh I see. A very majestic unicorn of the first born, distinguished by the shorter tail compared to those of farther descent such as myself. That may be my great great great grandfather there! Thank you Laudine!


----------



## Bunnilla

WE'RE GOING ON STRIKE!!!! WHO'S WITH MEH!?!?!?!!? TBT IS UNFAIR MR.ADMINS IS IN THERE


----------



## watercolorwish

::::::::::: ^ )))


----------



## xara

Oblivia pls


----------



## himeki

Paperboy012305 said:


> Blame yourself, you chose it....



ok so if someone said you could have something you really really wanted if you just stayed up for it you would


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShayminSkies said:


> get the sanik cringe outta here



SHUT UP YOU MUG


----------



## N a t

IN THE ARMS OF THE ANGLES


----------



## AppleTart0

We should stop rushing the admins. To be FAIR, they have lives.




Tell me if I should stop and I'll consider


----------



## toadsworthy

CRONGE


----------



## xara

Biscuuit30 said:


> We should stop rushing the admins. To be FAIR, they have lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me if I should stop and I'll consider



pls


----------



## himeki

smh


----------



## Jacob

im CRONGING RN


----------



## AppleTart0

ShayminSkies said:


> WE'RE GOING ON STRIKE!!!! WHO'S WITH MEH!?!?!?!!? TBT IS UNFAIR MR.ADMINS IS IN THERE



UnFAIR. I think you may have accidentally made a pun.


----------



## Bunnilla

Jetix said:


> SHUT UP YOU MUG



you have met with the terrible fate of sanik free riders, haven't you? :/


----------



## uwuzumakii

the cronge is real 2k16


----------



## skarmoury

Biscuuit30 said:


> We should stop rushing the admins. To be FAIR, they have lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me if I should stop and I'll consider



Starting now I want all fair puns banned


----------



## Paperboy012305

EvviePB said:


> ok so if someone said you could have something you really really wanted if you just stayed up for it you would


Well, i'd do it. But I can't use it right away because I would be sleeping then.


----------



## xara

we passed page 69


*wink wink*


----------



## Xerolin

all of the event threads are cronge


----------



## Trystin

BluePikachu47 said:


> the cronge is real 2k16



#realcronge2K16


----------



## himeki

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, i'd do it. But I can't use it right away because I would be sleeping then.



you're not getting my point but w/e


----------



## N a t

This whole thread is cronge worthy :v


----------



## himeki

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, i'd do it. But I can't use it right away because I would be sleeping then.



you're not getting my point but w/e


----------



## AppleTart0

ShayminSkies said:


> WE'RE GOING ON STRIKE!!!! WHO'S WITH MEH!?!?!?!!? TBT IS UNFAIR MR.ADMINS IS IN THERE


UnFAIR. You may have accidentally made a pun.


----------



## Xerolin

here comes the lag finally


----------



## Paperboy012305

skarmoury said:


> Starting now I want all fair puns banned


Sounds like a FAIRly good idea.

I'll stop.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShayminSkies said:


> you have met with the terrible fate of sanik free riders, haven't you? :/



stop bullying me anti-sonic fan :'c


youre a mug btw


----------



## Laudine

skarmoury said:


> Starting now I want all fair puns banned



But wait that's unFAIR! I haven't even got the chance to think of a pun


----------



## xara

We passed page 69...


*wink wink*


----------



## Vizionari

lag


----------



## N a t

Ugh, it took like an entire minute for my single post to go through


----------



## Bunnilla

its lagging because of cronge


----------



## uwuzumakii

wow im watching another right now and its making me feel rly uncomfortable!!111 i need the fair to provide comfort!


----------



## xara

the lag is real


----------



## LambdaDelta

heartbreaker said:


> we passed page 69
> 
> 
> *wink wink*






u liar


----------



## The Pennifer

Lol


----------



## Trystin

*#realcronge2K16*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Laudine said:


> But wait that's unFAIR! I haven't even got the chance to think of a pun


You just did, you're fine.


----------



## moonphyx

I've never been so happy to experience lag c:


----------



## Bunnilla

Jetix said:


> stop bullying me anti-sonic fan :'c
> 
> 
> youre a mug btw



Phone rings*

Cactus: Hello who is there?

Sanik free riders

Cactus: Sanik free riders who?

I'M FREE!! .-.


----------



## N a t

#CRONGE


----------



## uwuzumakii

#realcronge2k16
#whereisthefair2k16
#tronalddump4presi3k16


----------



## xara

Oblivia I see you


----------



## toadsworthy

If you cronge real hard you get the fair to start


----------



## Bunnilla

#getrekt6yearoldfanboys2k16


----------



## skarmoury

Oblivia's here >n>


----------



## Xerolin

oblivas back with more cronge


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShayminSkies said:


> Phone rings*
> 
> Cactus: Hello who is there?
> 
> Sanik free riders
> 
> Cactus: Sanik free riders who?
> 
> I'M FREE!! .-.



im reporting your right now :c




stupid mug #roasted


----------



## N a t

#Himom


----------



## Bunnilla

Back at it again with dat ripe 2k16 cronge


----------



## xara

just drank an entire carton of lemonade


send help pls


----------



## Vizionari

hi oblivia


----------



## Paperboy012305

If Oblivia post's an undesired post. *CRONGE LIKE YOU'VE NEVER CRONGED BEFORE!!!*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

These are my hashtags:

#tbtfair2k16
#funatthefair2k16
#ihatehashtags


----------



## N a t

The Oblivinator: "I'LL BE BACK."


----------



## Xerolin

39 users viewing


----------



## drowningfairies

It's a party it's a party.


----------



## Aquari

Paperboy012305 said:


> If Oblivia post's an undesired post. *CRONGE LIKE YOU'VE NEVER CRONGED BEFORE!!!*



lol cronge


----------



## Bunnilla

Jetix said:


> im reporting your right now :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupid mug #roasted



when u get the sanik fanboys mad 0-0


----------



## N a t

ShayminSkies said:


> when u get the sanik fanboys mad 0-0



"Frickin fricks!"


----------



## Trystin

WAIT I HAVE A QUESTION WHO ARE THE TBT MOD/ADMIN/PRGSTF COUPLES?


----------



## Bunnilla

Bone Baby said:


> "Frickin fricks!"



XDD omg ty


----------



## skarmoury

Oblivia's STILL HERE ono


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ShayminSkies said:


> when u get the sanik fanboys mad 0-0



Leave me alone please :< U_U #TRIGGERED


1-800-YALLNEEDTHEFAIR


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alright Oblivia, don't blow this one up.

I'm still waiting patiently tho.


----------



## Liamslash

Jeremy is on


----------



## xara

Oblivia fled


----------



## tae

the heck.


----------



## Xerolin

bye oblivion mom lady


----------



## skarmoury

All the higher-ups are now gone WHY DID THEY LEAVE US


----------



## N a t

heartbreaker said:


> Oblivia fled



Time to start the chain again, and stock up on repels v.v


----------



## xara

aye Laudine and Murray are back

- - - Post Merge - - -

And oblivia returns


----------



## Paperboy012305

heartbreaker said:


> aye Laudine and Murray are back


Guess who's also back.


----------



## uwuzumakii

A wild OBLIVIA appeared!

Wild OBLIVIA fled!


----------



## Xerolin

wb oblivion lady


----------



## tae

what a time to be alive.


----------



## AppleTart0

Oblivia returns~


----------



## N a t

skarmoury said:


> All the higher-ups are now gone WHY DID THEY LEAVE US



They're plotting to steal the fair >.o


----------



## xara

Oblivia hello


----------



## Trystin

IM WATCHING FRIENDS AND ROSS IS AT HIS OWN WEDDING AND HE SAID THE WRONG NAME DURING VOWS OML


----------



## xara

purpleunicorns said:


> IM WATCHING FRIENDS AND ROSS IS AT HIS OWN WEDDING AND HE SAID THE WRONG NAME DURING VOWS OML



literally me


----------



## N a t

purpleunicorns said:


> IM WATCHING FRIENDS AND ROSS IS AT HIS OWN WEDDING AND HE SAID THE WRONG NAME DURING VOWS OML



OMG THAT EPISODE


----------



## Oblivia

heartbreaker said:


> Oblivia I see you



And I see you, even though you're hiding. 



Vizionari said:


> hi oblivia



Well hello there!



skarmoury said:


> Oblivia's STILL HERE ono



Oh, I'm ALWAYS here...



Paperboy012305 said:


> Alright Oblivia, don't blow this one up.
> 
> I'm still waiting patiently tho.



k i wont



heartbreaker said:


> Oblivia fled



You sure?


----------



## Bunnilla

#dyingofhypebutuwillprobsbetoodumbtoactuallydogoodinthefair


----------



## You got mail!

The banner disappeared :0


----------



## AppleTart0

POP QUIZ OF THE DAY
Q: What colour hair did most of the fair staff have?








FAIR hair


----------



## piske

I see Oblivia and Jeremy! Just need to add Justin to the mix! XD


----------



## N a t

Oblivia said:


> And I see you, even though you're hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm ALWAYS here...
> 
> 
> 
> k i wont
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?



BABAY COME BACK


----------



## Trystin

You got mail! said:


> The banner disappeared :0



I WAS JUST ABOUT TO SAY THAT YOU THUNDER STEALER


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> And I see you, even though you're hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm ALWAYS here...
> 
> 
> 
> k i wont
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?


I cronged so hard, I died. I'm now a spirit...


----------



## Chicha

Everyone rn


----------



## amanda1983

I don't understand half these comments anymore, but to any admins around : please ignore the rabble and just keep on keeping on. We'll be here when the fair is opened, or asap after sleeping, RL stuff for those who need to do those things.


----------



## Vizionari

heartbreaker said:


> Oblivia fled



she's Pokemon going to the fair


----------



## xara

Oblivia said:


> And I see you, even though you're hiding.
> 
> 
> You sure?




Ayee


----------



## Kirbystarship

Anyone getting lag?


----------



## xara

Kirbystarship said:


> Anyone getting lag?



lag big time


----------



## N a t

I'm tired, but, I need to earn mad tickets and waste my time on cute pixelated squares ?w?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Kirbystarship said:


> Anyone getting lag?


Nope.


----------



## Trystin

Oblivia said:


> And I see you, even though you're hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm ALWAYS here...
> 
> 
> 
> k i wont
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?



OBLIVIA PLS ADOPT ME K THX HI MOM


----------



## tae

Kirbystarship said:


> Anyone getting lag?



my entire existence is lag.


----------



## xara

Bone Baby said:


> I'm tired, but, I need to earn mad tickets and waste my time on cute pixelated squares ?w?



same same


----------



## Xerolin

pl0x


----------



## moonphyx

ITS UP


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok, i'm getting lag now.


----------

